# Super X



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

He mentions our own Guru and SA! 6:30

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

That is classic @Rob Fisher !
Go @Andre 
SA rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/12/14)

Check he is rocking 3 ReOdin's as well. 

You should get one again @Rob Fisher. Especially with your lung hitting now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Check he is rocking 3 ReOdin's as well.
> 
> You should get one again @Rob Fisher. Especially with your lung hitting now.



I may just try one again now that I have a Dibi that won't have an overhang!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

30 minutes on @Dr Evil and @LandyMan are mentioned in the new Reonauts!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (21/12/14)

Cool


----------



## LandyMan (21/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 30 minutes on @Dr Evil and @LandyMan are mentioned in the new Reonauts!


WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Paulie (21/12/14)

Hahahahaha classic we are freaks its awsome!! Nice @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (21/12/14)

hahahah @ fsking freaks ... Nice @Andre


----------



## Dr Evil (21/12/14)

I'm famous Woohooooooo!!!!!!

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## LandyMan (21/12/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I'm famous Woohooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Me too. Still need to watch the video though ... 34:30 Baby!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/12/14)

Thx, @Rob Fisher - strange indeed to hear the American version of my surname.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

